# well heres my story



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

im new to this forum, but not forums in general. i have no idea how active this sub-forum is, so ill try to visit everyday.

anywho, i recived a 1991 nissan stanza as a gift from a friend. he recived as a gift from the orignal owner. it needed work. transmission work... and my friend did not have time to work on the car. so as obvious, he gave it to me.

well, when i recived it from him he had the transmission in pieces in the trunk. the car itself is in BEAUTIFUL shape (with a few minor exceptions but lets not go there ). 

so now its up to me to diagnose the transmission and get this car back on the road. and with driving a dodge truck as a daily driver, it will help out lol.

the problem with the transmission (other than it in pieces) was, the original owner was trying to back the car out of his driveway and it was at an downward incline, all of a sudden he heard a loud "POP" and after that he didnt have reverse. so my friend (after some electrical testing and some other various testing) tore the transmission out and tore it down, thinking something was wrong with the clutch packs or the drum bands. i personally think it has to due with vaccum.

either way, im wondering if anyone has had a problem like this or similar?

do you think rebuilding the transmission will cure this problem? i bought a rebuild kit off ebay, since no one else offered a kit.

any help will be appreciated.

thanks
~steve


----------

